# Rotary table beginning



## GK1918 (Mar 15, 2013)

All started when I got a new free 4Jaw camlock chuck I cant use cause all our lathes are threaded.
Then a free already surfaced 3/4 plate  so why not I have only got this far.  There was a post on
this and I cant find it.  (what did you make for your mill or something like that)  The stud is finished
and was lapped into the chuck so the clearance is perfect.  Then It will have four cams to lock the
chuck holes to be drilled for T nuts.  Problem is, it is heavy heavy.  which is good.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: rotoray table beginng*

Looks like you have a very nice start there Sam. Is this the Thread to which you are looking for? There are others but, this is pretty recent.


----------

